
Turns out most software engineers are hypocrites - eduardoyi
http://beyondtheblocks.reduxio.com/best-software-engineer
======
trevisz2
Great article. I am learning to code and it comes handy, even though I am not
on that stage yet.. Also, I can reflect this article on other jobs as well.
Thanks for sharing

~~~
jorgegmn13
I know, it's refreshing to see some honest self-awareness on the web,
especially nowadays. Good luck with your coding!

